# Écouteur/Casque "Sport" Bluetooth et étanche.



## Zlalo (16 Février 2014)

Bonjour,

Je recherche un casque ou des écouteurs pour faire du sport. J'aimerai l'utiliser également quand je vais à mes cours de natation donc si il est waterproof ça serait un gros plus. 

Avez-vous des idées et recommandations ? J'aimerais que la réception soit assez forte pour pouvoir mettre le MP3 a côté de la piscine par exemple. 

Merci.


----------



## Ipadhenry97 (17 Février 2014)

http://www.igen.fr/accessoires/dash-ecouteurs-lecteur-audio-et-traqueur-d-activites-110085
Il y as sa, mais je pense que ce n'est pas encore disponible, mais vas voir 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h03 ----------

http://www.igen.fr/0-apple/sony-vend-son-walkman-etanche-dans-une-bouteille-d-eau-110083
Ou sa, plus abordable et beaucoup moins "gadget"


----------



## Zlalo (17 Février 2014)

Salut,

Merci pour les idées, le premier est un peu hors de prix quant au second les retours sont plutôt négatifs sur Amazon.. :/ 
Si d'autres idées? J'ai vu pas mal d'article de sport mais je ne sais pas si la qualité audio suit ?
Merci


----------



## CBi (18 Février 2014)

J'ai un iPod Shuffle rendu étanche par Waterfi une société basée à San Diego. 
J'ai acheté directement sur leur site mais si tu ne maîtrises pas l'anglais, je crois que le produit est en vente sur amazon.fr

C'est impeccable : même utilisation que le iPod Shuffle classique sauf qu'il va dans l'eau : piscine et mer sans aucun soucis.


----------



## Zlalo (19 Février 2014)

Merci, 

Il a l'air sympa malgré que le prix un peu élevé. J'ai vu en recherchant le éMemump Skite" 
http://www.amazon.fr/Memup-Lecteur-...e=UTF8&qid=1392742756&sr=1-6&keywords=Waterfi

Quelqu'un le connait ? Si jamais c'est solide et pas de problème avec l'eau
Merci


----------



## Lefenmac (19 Février 2014)

Zlalo a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Merci pour les idées, le premier est un peu hors de prix quant au second les retours sont plutôt négatifs sur Amazon.. :/
> Si d'autres idées? J'ai vu pas mal d'article de sport mais je ne sais pas si la qualité audio suit ?
> Merci



Si tu cherches juste un casque le Sony ne répond pas à ta demande, mais si tu veux un device waterproof j'utilise le Sony et il est super, meilleure qualité que les Speedo et autres. Pour le Ipod rendu waterprooof par une société j'en ai entendu beaucoup de bien également.

mais juste un casque bluetooth waterproof j'ai jamais vu et ça impliquerait d'avoir ton appareil pas trop loin sur le bord de la piscine et sans surveillance....


----------

